# B&B Autostyle. BMW e92 M3.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all and thanks for taking a look at our latest write up. I will hopefully get the time to post a few more before the end of the year,judging by the snow starting tonight I foresee some office time ahead!

So,to get things started then. The owner of this M3 contacted us via another customer of ours,having just bought the car and quite rightly expecting a little more from the Space Grey paintwork. After a discussion we advised on an Enhancement Detail with durability being the main focus as the M3 is driven everyday and is un-garaged at night.

Another collection carried out by ourselves and work completed out at our headquarters.










At four years old this M3 is in very good condition to be fair with low mileage and only a few minor stone chips.

Washed in the usual pre-machine polish fashion. Foamed with APC solution and while this was dwelling the door jams and other recesses cleaned with Raceglaze brushes. Wheels with Billberry and then Iron X,arches with Megs Degreaser and Vilkan brushes.









































































On the final wheel (luckily!) and after hundreds of other wheels in the last year the EZ brush finally expired. Goodbye and thank-you for all the loyal service!



















Onto the engine.










Nothing too serious,just a few years road grime and general dust. Rinsed down and degreased with Megs and various brushes. Inner wings,some plastics and under bonnet cleansed with Megs APC. During this process I noticed the water pooling deeply at the base of the A-pillars.










Here are the culprits and the messy goo left behind when they were removed.










Once out of the engine bay these are cleaned up and coated with Aerospace.I also ran an open hose down through the drain ways to make sure they were clear and free from the amount of foliage that had got trapped there.



















Once dried with the Black Baron all surfaces were conditioned with Aerospace 303. All metal parts cleaned by hand with Sonax Auto Polish,great for lifting dulled surfaces and can take out some light scratches.



















Love the little M tech details.....










Onto the machine work.

Two stage Enhancement here with Menzerna 85 RD and finished down with 85 RE Superfinish all via Lake Country pads and the Makita.




























A very forgiving colour indeed and hard to spot the defects. Generally though this was the kind of finish I achieved with the Menzerna combination.














































Some bird lime stains were evident on the carbon roof panel.



















A few measurements were taken in the surrounding ares via Positector,










and I upped to Megs 105 to compound down to this and refined with Menzerna once again.










And finally the tops of the wing mirror control arms.



















Exhaust rear box machined via DA and Megs Metal polish before being sealed with Blackfire.




























The M3 interior needed a good thorough dry vacuum only. All door card and interior materials including the leathers conditioned with Werkstatt Satin Prot.



















As mentioned earlier durability is the main objective here so after an IPA wipedown to remove any remaining oils and assist the bonding process a fine layer of Nanolex Pro is applied.










Glass also cleaned down with IPA,Nanolex Urban applied and buffed off.










Total time taken approx 18 hours over two days and that's about it folks. The afters were taken around six in the evening as things were getting a little dull,apologies if anybody finds them a tad underwhelming. I usually fall in love with cars when I carry out a nice involved Detail like this and the M3 was no exception! What a wonderful machine!





































As always,thoughts and comments all welcomed.

Regards,John.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great car looking it's best after some good work , thanks for sharing


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

really good work b&B


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely love it, good work there.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Really great cars these!! looking very nice now, love the DA on the backbox shot, came out very well… thanks for posting


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work, love the colour combination and the new shine applied to the car! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Job Mate!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Great car looking it's best after some good work , thanks for sharing


Your very welcome,thank-you.



thedonji said:


> really good work b&B


Cheers!



Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice work.


Thanks Scrim.



Mike k said:


> Absolutely love it, good work there.


Cheers Mike.



DMH-01 said:


> Great work there buddy.


Thank-you very much.



Dwayne said:


> Really great cars these!! looking very nice now, love the DA on the backbox shot, came out very well… thanks for
> 
> Thanks Dwayne. It took a while to set that one up,the DA is spinning in the pic,just had the shutter speed set high so I could hold the camera in place to capture it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice. Paintworks got a great depth to it now.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nic work and thanks for sharing ....I agree though, I find I stand and stare at a car once I'm finished too


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

stunning car top work! :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning job! well done!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks cracking mate. :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

great job


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the lengths you went to there boys! Top work as always once again the cars are left looking suburb! What did you polish the wing mirror optics with?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work guys...


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Very nice. Paintworks got a great depth to it now.


Cheers very much.



bigslippy said:


> Very nic work and thanks for sharing ....I agree though, I find I stand and stare at a car once I'm finished too


Thanks,that's always the best part of the job!



simon burns said:


> stunning car top work! :thumb:


Thanks Simon.



AlexTsinos said:


> Stunning job! well done!


Cheers Alex.



Beau Technique said:


> Looks cracking mate. :thumb:


Thankyou Scott. High praise coming from you guys.:thumb:



wish wash said:


> great job


Cheers mate.



Puresilver said:


> Love the lengths you went to there boys! Top work as always once again the cars are left looking suburb! What did you polish the wing mirror optics with?


Thanks very much. This job was more of a general over haul of all surfaces to bring things back to life. They were polished with Menzerna Final Finish and a yellow 3M spot pad.



Ronnie said:


> very nice work guys...


Cheers Ronnie. The phone is fixed by the way!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work John


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hows the Werkstatt Satin Prot working for you? Have some myself and only used once as I was not too impressed. Hows do you apply etc? I find a spray a bit awkward to apply evenly.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work John


Thank you Butler.



Soul Hudson said:


> Hows the Werkstatt Satin Prot working for you? Have some myself and only used once as I was not too impressed. Hows do you apply etc? I find a spray a bit awkward to apply evenly.


We find Werkstat to be a great product for us.
Generally I spray it onto an applicator first such as a Megs item first and then apply it to the surface being conditioned. Just let it dry out naturally. Try it that way,you'll probably find it much easier to work with Soul.


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Final finish, class I'll try that soon! Not! I must get you to a have a look at my car in the new year I think I may have over done it with the £5 mega road wash the car has lost it show room shine


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

No problem. Just give me a call or drop me an email.

Welcome to DW by the way!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! Nice to see the attention to the exhaust, looks very good!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Florian. Couldn't resist a little work on the exhaust box!


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good. That car has had a new lease of life since it left the dealership.


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Tried the Menzies on my own optics today John,seemed to work a treat.


----------



## Bluetooner (Feb 28, 2012)

Great finish on a cracking motor,, great job


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Homer J 727 said:


> looking good. That car has had a new lease of life since it left the dealership.


Thanks Homer,glad you like it.



Puresilver said:


> Tried the Menzies on my own optics today John,seemed to work a treat.


Ah yes,the one to one must have payed off. Didn't know menzies made polishes!:lol:



Bluetooner said:


> Great finish on a cracking motor,, great job


Cheers very much Bluetoner.


----------

